# Booker’s Proposal Would Ban New Pistol Models



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/05/11/bookers-proposal-ban-new-pistol-models/


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

Ex-corrupt Newark Mayor. He’s a piece of shit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

They snakes are no longer hiding their fangs. More many years they lied to every one saying they supported the 2nd. progressives are snakes


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

can't balance a budget, won't work to MAGA and yet finds loads of time to dream up laws to assault Americans given rights.

no thanks no dementocraps EVER!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Why all the surprise about this!! We all know that they need to disarm Americans, so they can convert the citizens to subjects! This is a history "101" lesson.

BUT, then again, that is why they are "rewriting" history to fit their agenda!!


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

MoMan said:


> Why all the surprise about this!! We all know that they need to disarm Americans, so they can convert the citizens to subjects! This is a history "101" lesson.
> 
> BUT, then again, that is why they are "rewriting" history to fit their agenda!!


They are never disarming America. Not happening. There will be a revolt that they can't handle an Law Enforcement and Military are not going to kill Americans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

elongobardi said:


> They are never disarming America. Not happening. There will be a revolt that they can't handle an Law Enforcement and Military are not going to kill Americans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't say they would be successful, BUT, that won't stop them from trying. REMEMBER, they are the party of; "we know what's best"!! The same ones who will say that the ONLY reason socialism has failed in the past, is because ; "We weren't in charge, we know how to do it, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!". AND with socialism, comes disarmament!!

DO NOT believe that they will ever stop in their push!


----------

